# A new title for the Tito Monster today



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yesterday in field training Tito did some long retrieves in very cold water, and unfortunately ended up with a nasty case of cold tail (dead tail, limp tail, limber tail, etc.) from it. It's a rather painful condition in which their tail hangs limp, and they can't move it much, if at all. 
Luckily, it generally resolves itself within a couple of days with no lasting effects. He's had it twice before, although not for several years now.
So....
We were entered in agility trials this weekend.
I had to really think about whether or not to run him with his poor sore rump. But this seems to be a reasonably mild case, as he can sit and lie down normally and doesn't seem to be in pain when doing so. And after all....it's only a tail, right? And an agility run is less than 60 seconds!
So I decided to go ahead and let him run today.
He has a lot of heart, that's for sure. He really came through with a lovely run. I was very proud of him!
AND
That was his 10th Q in Master Standard, so he now has the MXP Title! 
A new title for the boy!
(don't tell him, but I'm taking him to a big field training jamboree for Saturday and Sunday instead of back to the agility trials  ).


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Way to go Tito


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both! What a trooper!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

YAY Tito Monster Team! Congrats!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch: Big kisses from J for winning XXXXX


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats Mr. MXP Tito and Barb!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like nothing slows the Tito Monster.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Such wonderful news! Congratulations, Barb and Tito!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot!! Congratulations


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Team Tito!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Good boy Tito!!!! 

You're an amazing team!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi skippy, yahooooo! Congratulations to all of Team Tito! He never ceases to amaze!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to Tito. He is definitely The Man.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just seeing this....congrats Tito!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! You know, I always have to look up the title Tito has won. There was a time where I thought no more titles were around...Question: isn't he the dog that has won the most divers amount of titles? I mean, he is so allround...


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to go Tito!!:You_Rock_


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! I am very proud of the boy!
He has no idea how many titles he has, he just likes to be by my side.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

That's great! Hope the tail resurrects itself soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yay Team Tito!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome job! To do that with a sore tail is remarkable. Lilly has had it twice and I know how bad it can bother them. Hope it heals ups quickly!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks! His tail is already much better, although still not quite 100%. A golden without his wag is a sad sight indeed! (But he got LOTS of sympathy over the weekend at our field training event, and he sucked it all up!)


----------

